# Human clippers?



## Suzysue (Feb 3, 2016)

My son has been clipping his own hair for years with human clippers that cost under $40 and has been doing a good job. Just last week he need a hair cut before going on vacation, we were in the room I groom the dogs and my dog clipper were out and my son asked if I could clip his hair. So I used the dog clippers on his hair. He remarked "That was fast...mine don't cut that well". He could tell the difference in power between the inexpensive clipper and expensive clippers. 

I use the Andis Excel clippers and love them. Yes they are expensive but they pay for themselves in a few grooming. Good tools make learning easier.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Years ago we had a tpoo - and for 18 years I groomed that dog myself with cheap "human" clippers every month after a bath - always on clean hair. She never went to a groomer. The first clipper broke towards the end of her life so I bought a second clipper that I'm still using. I also have always cut my DH's hair and used the same clippers to trim his nape area. I also used the plastic guide combs successfully. BTW - Oster and the other brands sell the identical clippers with plastic guides boxed as a kit for "humans" or for "pets".

My tpoo always looked good, I was never embarrassed by the way she was groomed. However her grooming never looked as polished and sharp as you will find when a professional groomer uses quality tools. Part of that is because I lacked the skill, experience and education of a professional groomer and part of it was because my cheap clippers weren't quite as good.

Ideally a quality clipper with properly maintained blades will give you a superior finish. The clippers you already own will work.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I agree with Suzysue that it will be well worth investing in good dog grooming clippers so that you have the power and durability that dog grooming will require. I think since you have a mini you could probably do quite nicely with a Wahl Bravura. I would invest in the diamond blade and a set of metal combs too. Check around for a good price. PetEdge, DogShowStore and even Amazon may have good deals and sometimes for a "kit" that includes the extra blade and/or the comb set.


----------



## Verve (Oct 31, 2016)

For a mini you should be able to do everything with a Bravura, and you'll find it very easy to use. I suggest buying the Wahl stainless steel combs to do body and legs.


----------

